# Help! I'm being attacked by Coconut Extra!



## stevie g (28/10/15)

Okay so a bit dramatic but I need some experienced guys here to help me. 

I bought some of The Flavour Apprentice coconut extra and cannot get anything vape-able from it.

I've mixed @1.5% 3% 6% etc
I've even put 1 drop per 5ml... nothing

Is this just a shitty flavourant?

I'm going for a nice coconut strawberry liquid but this coconut extra is nasty.

Before you ask yes I steeped it in a slow cooker @ 42 degrees celcius for 24 hours and shook it a hell of a lot and yes it did off gas.


----------



## method1 (28/10/15)

IMO it's not good. Reminds me of suntan lotion. 

That said 24hrs isn't that long and sometimes heat doesn't help the cause, opinions on this vary though


----------



## PeterHarris (28/10/15)

not a pro mixer, but i had a kak experience with coconut - its a shitty flavour to work with. the only way i could save it was by moering in alot of pineapple and made a sort of a pinacolada...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (28/10/15)

That seals it then off to the bin with you you bastard coconut extra.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trishen (28/10/15)

I haven't been mixing my own juices for a long time but I consider coconut extra more of an additive rather than a flavor. I also found it quite overpowering when working with it at first. I try to stick to 1 drop per 10ml.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/15)

You will get much better results from TFA Coconut than TFA Coconut Extra if you want the coconut to be a main feature in your flavour. Like @Trishen mentioned, treat extra as an additive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1 (28/10/15)

or go for FA coconut, much better imo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kylo (10/11/15)

Hi @Sprint,

I am just reading through some older posts, and if you have not thrown away that coconut extra yet, might i suggest a Castle Longs Clone.
I found a nice clone recipe over at kritikalmass.net and one of the ingredients is coconut extra.
I love this recipe and one can hardly taste the coconut.
Thought i'd mention, save you some bucks and all..(Waste not want not i always say.. ;o))

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (10/11/15)

Link please?


----------



## method1 (10/11/15)

Coconut extra is great at 0.0000001%

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hands (10/11/15)

Coconut can be tricky to find the correct balance and does work better as a background flavor in my experience. I prefer the normal coconut to the coconut extra. Start at 0.5% and work up from there and try adding some sweet cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (10/11/15)

hands said:


> Coconut can be tricky to find the correct balance and does work better as a background flavor in my experience. I prefer the normal coconut to the coconut extra. Start at 0.5% and work up from there and try adding some sweet cream.


I have subsequently realized coconut extra cannot be added @0.5% due to the bitterness... hear me out... I think the other flavors sweetness gives the perception of sweetness to the coconut.

Will be sticking to using it as sparingly as koolada for a coconut essence effect


----------



## stevie g (10/11/15)

@Kylo 
Thanks for the tip do you perhaps have a link for me?.


----------



## Kylo (11/11/15)

Sprint said:


> @Kylo
> Thanks for the tip do you perhaps have a link for me?.



@Sprint, Morning, sorry only got the responses via mail now.
The link was in my wording.. ;o) (kritikalmass.net)
Not sure if we can post hotlink > here goes - (If not allowed, sorry admins) www.kritikalmass.net
Here's that recipe direct link.
http://www.kritikalmass.net/proddetail.asp?prod=Castle-Long-Clone

That's Coconut Extra at 1.5%, I used it as is, without Bourbon Vanilla as I don't have that, I used Vanilla Swirl.
Awesome.

Enjoy!


----------



## Pixstar (11/11/15)

Talking about coconut, are there any local e-juices that have the same coconut flavour profile as for example Malibu liqueur? Looking for something very 'coconutty' if you know what I mean.


----------



## ET (11/11/15)

Complex chaos does a stunning coconut vape, but not really malibu ish

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kylo (11/11/15)

ET said:


> Complex chaos does a stunning coconut vape, but not really malibu ish



Hi, did a search, found this.
Maybe this is something worth trying for a Malibu type flavor ?

http://www.kritikalmass.net/products.asp?cat=Alcohol+Inspired+Drinks
http://www.kritikalmass.net/proddetail.asp?prod=Halos-Malibu-Clone
http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-pina-colada.18824/

Cheers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (11/11/15)

This might sound weird, given your results...

I have had reasonably good outcomes "flattening" the coconut extra with Ripe Banana.
Around 50/50 blend of the two makes for a really rounded, smooth, and very "tropical" tasting coconut vape.
What i mean by tropical... think of a piña colada...

Not ao sure about using it that way in mix with more flavours.
My main use is for fruity menthols.

3% menthol, 1% koolada, 3.5% coconut extra, 3% ripe banana.
Add a touch of sweetener if you want (3-5%)- but not required.

Very full and smooth ADV for the last month for me...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (11/11/15)

ET said:


> Complex chaos does a stunning coconut vape, but not really malibu ish


Yes thanks, have it, but yeah not Malibuish, but very nice.


----------

